# What oil are you guys using in your Cruze?



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

I am using Mobil 1 5W-30. Plus my Cruze runs so much better with Mobil 1.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Doesn't the manual say 5000 for oil changes?


----------



## lildoseofmoto (Mar 21, 2012)

Camcruse said:


> Doesn't the manual say 5000 for oil changes?


Actually, my manual calls for 8500, not 5000. I just want it changed at 500 cause I want my own oil in it, not what comes from the factory.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

What I did was burn about 3,000 miles then I changed my oil. The oil from the factory is good for a break-in oil. But I change my oil about every 5,000 miles.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## lildoseofmoto (Mar 21, 2012)

ECRUZ said:


> What I did was burn about 3,000 miles then I changed my oil. The oil from the factory is good for a break-in oil. But I change my oil about every 5,000 miles.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.com App


I change mine every 5000 as well, and that's what I'll still do with this car. I just want it changed for the first time at 500, so does my husband and I'll listen to whatever he wants to do since he's the mechanic in the house.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Good grief. That's about 9,000 miles too soon. Most here are getting about 10,000 miles oil change intervals, according to the oil life monitor.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

I use Amsoil Signature Series 5w-30 with Wix filter. I've run about 5k since the switch from factory fill.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Im useing mobil one advanced performance and wix filter and im goin to change at 0% dic oil life send it off to blackstone and go from there I have 4000 miles on mobil one

h3llion


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

First Oil Change at 1500 miles on my Cruze ECO. Went with Mobil One and AC Delco fiter. Next change will be at 7500 miles.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I did Mobil1 and a Fram(don't shoot me) it was [email protected] then Delco and AC Delco filter. Not sure what is in there now LOL. NExt few are Delco and AC Delco filter(I have a friend that gets a discount at a Delco supplier.


----------



## lildoseofmoto (Mar 21, 2012)

Ive decided to go with the Royal Purple 5w30 and the Wix filter for my first change. I was going to use Mobil 1, but Royal Purple is only 50 cents more a quart right now. HOLY COW oil has gotten expensive.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

When its time I will put on AMSOIL in there, im also a dealer so I dont have to pay retail prices. I will run it 25k miles before I change it again. I will change filters every 8k miles.

I have done this with my other cars and all gained mpg. (1-4mpg)

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I got Mobil 1 on sale, bought 12 qts so I'll be using that for a while. Afterwards don't know but it will certainly be a high quality full synthetic. I have tested the symisyn and found that it will not go the 10,000 miles that our OLM wants you to.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Where did you get 12 quarts of Mobil 1 on sale at, if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my HTC Rezound using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Mobile 1


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Full Synthetic from the dealership for now...


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

silverram323 said:


> When its time I will put on AMSOIL in there, im also a dealer so I dont have to pay retail prices. I will run it 25k miles before I change it again. I will change filters every 8k miles.


I've used Amsoil and think its a great product, but there's no way I'd ever go 25,000 miles between oil changes. Especially not with a turbo car.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, looks like I'm the oddball as I have used QS Ultimate on my last 3 changes. After rebates you can get it almost for free and I have had no problems with changing every 7500 miles.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

ECRUZ said:


> Where did you get 12 quarts of Mobil 1 on sale at, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Rezound using AutoGuide.com App


I got it at our local Kmart that is going out of business. 6.08 per quart.....


----------



## ECOmaniac (Mar 14, 2012)

Will be seeing how the car likes Royal Purple, since I can get it on the cheap. I've used it on my LS4 with noticeable results in performance and economy even over Mobil 1. Only issue was it ran hotter, so I'll tread lightly on the turbo and see how it responds. Otherwise, Mobil 1 always always goes in our cars.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ECOmaniac said:


> Will be seeing how the car likes Royal Purple, since I can get it on the cheap. I've used it on my LS4 with noticeable results in performance and economy even over Mobil 1. Only issue was it ran hotter, so I'll tread lightly on the turbo and see how it responds. Otherwise, Mobil 1 always always goes in our cars.


Can you elaborate on the oil running hotter?


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

Currently using Mobil 1.


----------



## Johnny M. (Feb 24, 2012)

CAM2 Dexos1 5w-30 synthetic. $25 for 6/1 qt. bottles


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

There's now a POLL on this same subject (under same name), so people can *see* which oil brands are most popular:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-e...-poll-what-oil-you-guys-using-your-cruze.html


----------



## ECOmaniac (Mar 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Can you elaborate on the oil running hotter?


 Actually I was wrong... looking back at the logs, the temp increase was seen in the transmission fluid on the DIC. +10 degrees average, probably partly due or entirely due to my driving habits, I don't believe the extra 5 WHP is to blame here or the fluid I wouldn't think. Honestly not sure what the deal was with that. If you check out the Royal Purple site they claim lower oil temps. Anyways that will be going in after I get some more use out of the Dexos and I'll post the results.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ECOmaniac said:


> Actually I was wrong... looking back at the logs, the temp increase was seen in the transmission fluid on the DIC. +10 degrees average, probably partly due or entirely due to my driving habits, I don't believe the extra 5 WHP is to blame here or the fluid I wouldn't think. Honestly not sure what the deal was with that. If you check out the Royal Purple site they claim lower oil temps. Anyways that will be going in after I get some more use out of the Dexos and I'll post the results.


Looking forward to it. I need to change oil in 1000 miles (which for me is under a month) and if there's any noticeable benefit to be had, I'll probably just run Royal Purple and have it tested at 5,000 to determine how much longer it can be used.


----------

